# Legal Q regarding tree farm



## sawcutmill (Aug 11, 2001)

Here is a legal question regarding a real estate transaction.What is the process of valuation by a certified arborist( specializing in court cases involving tree valuation)? What is the dollar amount in terms of damages awarded , 3:1? History: i owned and operated a small tree farm,currently still registered with the state, for tax and court purposes, i have a good lawyer, arborist, and a case, in 1996 i sold the land with a stipulation or promisory note from the current owner(X), to relinquish the 1000 plus ornamental grade, 35 species, at anytime i requested,i tried to do so and was ordered off the property,escorted by a police officer and handed a noTresspassing order,that was one year later ,now i have had a certified arborist specializing in expert witness, testifiable, in court cases to valuate the tree farm.In the late 90's i was selling some of these trees for $300 -1200 each, i have japenese maples, weeping beech, katsura, walnut locust, copper beech, averaging 3-5 inches in caliper, now the trees are enormous! ranging from 3- 7inches in caliper.I figured i invested $100,000 dollars in ten years starting the farm, if each tree is averaging $400+ valuation lets say then multiply by 1000 trees, what could i possibly look to get in court? Triple damages? loss of income? i dont know and cant seem to peg my lawyer down on an amount, yet as the survey was only completed last tuesday,8/07/01


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 12, 2001)

There are several ways to asses value. I think the best way for you now would be current market value of like items in your area.

I know here that a 3.5-4 in B&B s. w. oak goes for around $400.

5.5-6 in red oak cost us 7k installed last year.


----------

